# GILL PLATE



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

what is going on? one of my rbs has its gill plate, only one side growing over the pectoral fin, whats up with that? its the white part that breaks the red, sorry its not the clearest of pics.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

another
the whit bit you see is the new scar tissue from where his gill got bit and healed too much, i think it could be gill curl too but why has it gotten too big? its like its abnormal?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

is the white part on the gill or is the gill on the white part


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

the white part is transparent gill plate? its got me stumped?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i don't kno for sure but it could be a type of scab or something


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i think its gill curl and where he got bitten its just grown back too much? i really want donHs sound advice, hes the man when it comes to problems


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

a slight better pic


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's kinda hard to see, because the pictures are a bit blurry, but I don't think it's something to worry about. My reds have it too (and probably all others as well) - maybe the scar tissue makes it a bit more prominent...

Once again, I don't think you have to worry about it (since I never noticed any negative signs due to this with my own fish), but I'd like to hear Don's opinion about this as well, since I wondered about it too when I first saw it on my fish...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah it will be interesting to see what it could be, i have extremely high ammonia well over 5ppm but am using prime and ammo lock 2 to rid the toxicity, i thought it could be that? but they seem really healthy, i have even cut feeding down to once every 2 days.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I agree with Judazzz. It looks like scar tissue. If it lays flush with the body, then it's not gill curl.

BTW, don't have to use Prime and Ammo-Lock at the same time. They both do the same thing...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

THATS A NICE LOOKING P YOU GOT THERE


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

cheers guys, judazzz, donH & fury, you have taken a load of my mind


----------

